# a few shots of my green aro



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i was trying to hand feed it and got these shots but it would not have the handfeeding today.
my marmoratus (l longibarbus) got a really good feed though.



























dixon


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nice picks, what do you feed it? doesnt look to green to me


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

looks great dixon


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice looking arow, how big is he?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

damn....how come england gets all the cool fish?? lol


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Nice looking arow, how big is he?


 read the title of the thread. it says 8"


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Nice looking arow, how big is he?
> ...


 it sure is 8'' and maybe a little bit as i always go for the smaller rather than the larger estimate.
thanks everybody.
dixon


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Great shots and nice specimen Dixon..


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

looks great


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

great fish dixon


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

He's looking Nice


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks everybody.
the pics dont actually do the fish much justice it is far better in person.
dixon


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

what were you feeding it in that picture?


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Great looking arrow Dixon. Damn, it's growing quickly ! What are your future plans for it ? I nearly bought a silver a couple of weeks ago. I won't have anywhere to put it though when it grows. And i was worried about it beating up my ATF. Can you post some full tank pics, or at least some side on pics of that arrow?
Ta.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

very nice arrowana









i think that its color and the sand u used for substrate go very well together


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Cool top shots bro.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Methuzela said:


> what were you feeding it in that picture?


 whitebait.

daz heres a pic of the tank it is house in at the moment which will soon turn into a 180g.









thanks everybody.
dixon


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

DiXoN said:


> Methuzela said:
> 
> 
> > what were you feeding it in that picture?
> ...


 Good looking green









feed him shrimps or prawns, will get much more colorful


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Nice looking arrow :nod:


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Nice. Try feeding it krill, it will improve the reds. Look what it did to my silver.

-PK


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks everybody.
its usual diet constists of prawn bits (shelled and unshelled), whitebait, hikari carnivore pellet (with carotene).
i had just ran out of prawn so was using the whitebait but what you cant see in the pics are its scale colour on the side it has green and red tints but it is yet to get any proper scale development yet but i think that will come after 12''.
dixon


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Nice one Dixon. Btw, i bough a silver aro on Tuesday!
Ta.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

DAZZA said:


> Nice one Dixon. Btw, i bough a silver aro on Tuesday!
> Ta.


 nice one daz aro's are the dog's.
dixon


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

very sexy


----------

